# HL rims question



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Anybody running the HL rim? I thought I heard a while back on there web site that guy's were having trouble with them breaking. They look alright and for $55.00 a rim why not. Any input would be great.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I have them. I don't like them but only cuz they look cheap. I haven't had any problem out of them tho

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Got any pictures?? For that price I mean can a guy really go wrong? I want something different something no one around here doesn't have. Every one and there dog has the SS rims. Just want to be different!!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll try to remember to take a pic in the next day or so. They Jus look like they are Chrome plated plastic lol but I abuse everything I own and they have held up to tons of wheelies and hitting trails hard and fast

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Mudforce said:


> Got any pictures?? For that price I mean can a guy really go wrong? I want something different something no one around here doesn't have. Every one and there dog has the SS rims. Just want to be different!!


I feel the same way. If its aftermarket...its usually the SS wheels. IMO the HL wheels look really good. Although I think they only look good mounted on a law or silverback. Seen some mounted on a grizzly with 26" mudlites and it looked like crap. $55 each isn't bad at all. I even thought about running the Bandit G wheels from superatv because they are different and fairly inexpensive.


----------

